# Brands Hatch 1st May



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

Well done Darren on a great victory at brands today.The car demolished the field and looked an sounded superb.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done on the result.

Saw you at the A13/M25 junction this morning. Was following the trailor for a while- car looks amazing.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

nice photo, car looks amazing well done again:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :clap:

Well done fella.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Stormed it mate, was mental watching it fly past at on the pit wall. Sounded insane!

James MacIntyre


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Awesome to see the R32 in action. Absolute weapon !

Took quite a few pictures today. I'll post some more of the other cars tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Awesome looking car mate and a great result

cheers

Martyn


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Excellent photos!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

lovely car man!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

A few more pics. More later.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice looking :clap:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

always great news to hear Birley getting spanked  well done Darren!


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Darren was also slowing down to let him catch up lol first race Darren won by 3/4 of a lap pmsl


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Rod Birley





































More to follow...


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Last lot...


----------

